# Strava group



## josh263uk

Hi all. 

Just been having a think. How many of us use Strava? Would it be worth having a detailing world group? Or is there one already and I have failed to find it. 


Josh.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

It was mentioned the other week in the cycling thread but I don't think anything happened in the end, I'd be up for it though.


----------



## brooklandsracer

I use Strava

Is it Cycling or running you do?

I run.


----------



## danwel

I use Strava for ruining. Although just started using it again as I was using Nike run club but got fed up of it


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

I'll start running again soon so it will be cycling and running


----------



## A&J

I use Strava for running. I say why not!


----------



## rojer386

I use it for cycling....which I generally do in better weather to commute to work.

I'd be happy to join the group.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Shall we get it set up then? I'm just reading up on how to at the moment, I think we might need separate clubs for running, cycling etc. it's not very clear though


----------



## Kenan

So who's going to hold the KOM for quickest maintenance wash

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Invite/request joining only or public group?


----------



## Serkie

I did mention this on the cycling thread and was going to set it up. I then thought that if the DW name was going to be used then I should ask the forum owners. I didn't get around to that.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Serkie said:


> I did mention this on the cycling thread but then thought that permission should be sort from the forum owners to use the DW name.


Probably for the best.

Strava limitations mean we would need a separate club for each sport. I've just been having a play now and a cycling club won't show any running stats or leaderboards


----------



## davies20

I'm a runner on there


----------



## Kimo

I use it for my occasional runs and cycling trips

Need to get back on it again but 0 motivation


----------



## Cyclonetog

I run, badly.

I'm just getting back into the habit after about a 9 month hiatus, really disappointed with myself for putting all of the weight back on and losing all of the form.

Currently 5K is doable, but difficult. I'm about 7 mins off my PB, and I used to think I was slow (which I am).


----------



## Dannbodge

Yeah why not.


----------

